# Making LSD/PCP - Is this a joke?



## Karmapuff (Apr 5, 2011)

How to make LSD

> First you will need the following ingredients: 
> 2 egg whites 
> 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water) 
> 4 fresh cherries 
> a small amount of red wine (teaspoon) 
> First of all, you'll want to get some good, expensive red wine. The cheap stuff works, but your trips will be crappier and you'll get some nausea. 
> Ok, now that you have your stuff, put the Egg whites and cherries in a large bowl. Start stirring until you get a pinkish mass. Now, Pour in your mixture of baking soda. As you do this you will notice heat building and a small amount of smoke being let off- this is normal. Wait about 10 minutes to cool. Then Pour in the red wine. Immediately after you do this, steam will gather and after afew seconds you will be left with A clear liquid at the bottom of the bowl. This is your acid. 
> Happy tripping.


*Someone reply's with this: *

You're sick, you know that!? Really twisted!
The person who asked for the LSD recipe is probably some newbie to drug use who doesn't know much about chemistry. They'll try the above recipe and be in for a really nasty shock.
So warning to all newbies:
The above recipe is the well known home-PCP synthesis. Do not try it unless you're ready for a PCP experience. For LSD you need to use only two cherries (not four) and add a small amount (level teaspoon) of sugar prior to the wine.
If all goes well you should have some pretty mind-blowing acid on your hands (for best results smoke some banadine during the peak... man; what a blast!)
Hope this clears up some of the irresponsible misinformation spread by Fredeuss.




*I doubt making these 2 substances is as easy as making a cake...
*


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

sounds like some sangria that sucks


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 5, 2011)

If only lsd _was_ made by stirring shit together in a bowl...


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Apr 5, 2011)

i dont know anything about making acid but this sounds like bull shit


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Apr 5, 2011)

i hope this is a joke cause its seriously got me thinkin


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 5, 2011)

well why dont you try it, and let us know how it goes?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 5, 2011)

what you are trying to get at here karmapuff.....?

no LSD cannot be made this way.
and even if this does create PCP....if it does.
why would you want PCP?!?!

LSD is beautiful.
PCP is not.

only someone who truly respects LSD deserves it 

someone trying to make it at their home with supplies from the grocery is obviously abusing it.
or they are straight up curious.
well your curiosity is about to get the best of you...


----------



## Daath (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, they really want to get people messed up. Those are two different recipes for cooking meth. Quite irresponsible.


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I thought it was bogus also... I wasn't trying to make anything. Just researching around about LSD and found this.
Its a piece of cake to make a pretty cake o_o.... but when it comes to LSD not so much 

[video=youtube;hQp5l4-sfFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA&feature=related[/video]

And I do agree with you BBQ PCP is a nasty substance should never be consumed by humans! Lucy likes to be sexually romanced but doesn't like cheap dates.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 5, 2011)

Definately a couple trolls LOL. The second guy seemed like he was calling bullshit then added to the story. Possibly some kind of chemical reaction happens but I doubt any drugs are synthesized.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

meth? your crazy thats how to make 2c-x's. the amount of cherrys is for what letter you want it to be. like 2c-c being 3 cherrys 2c-e would be 5


----------



## Frigyes layman (Oct 16, 2016)

I heard that pcp can be synthesisd with this recipe is it real Freebasing chemical/baking soda or lye NaOH cyanide aluminum chloride detergent car starter and piperidine


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 16, 2016)

The second guy was worse than the first. He made out like he was debunking it but then to be a jackass he pretended it really did make PCP. Of course, all it really makes is the worst omelette ever. To make acid you would first need lysergic acid, which is not in any food product. It comes from a fungus that grows on rye. And like the last post showed, to make PCP you need piperidine and cyanide, also not in food, well maybe cyanide in peach pits. There's piperine in black pepper though, which I think can be made into piperidine. Regardless, there aren't many drugs that are easy to cook up at home other than meth. You can extract DMT from certain plants though. There's lots of teks on that.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 16, 2016)

Karmapuff said:


> How to make LSD
> 
> > First you will need the following ingredients:
> > 2 egg whites
> ...


damn add fresh cream some pashion fruite pulp strawberrys and u will have lsd-2.pavalova but be carefull its like needle point lemon meringue very very potent shit


----------



## purplehays1 (Oct 16, 2016)

never go full retard


----------



## Frigyes layman (Oct 16, 2016)

I would really like to know if the synthesis I said above works or not


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 17, 2016)

Frigyes layman said:


> I would really like to know if the synthesis I said above works or not


I'm sure it's considerably more complicated than just stirring them up together.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 17, 2016)

Because I want to take drugs made with cyanide


----------



## Frigyes layman (Oct 18, 2016)

Freebasing chemical/anhydrous salt which includes (baking soda or lye or cold packs NaOH) ice water and piperine to create freebase piperidine 


cyclohexane (cyanide included) must be oxidized by gas irspolye alcohol potassium permanganate KMNO4 ammonia the only ketones that react though are potassium permanganate KMNO4 and irspolye alchohol these make up the chemical structure because their heavier than air which then turns into cyclohexanone

detergent is added as a (cleaner) 
(Purity)

Alluminum chloride or gas or ether (embalming fluid) (burner)


----------



## rob333 (Oct 18, 2016)

Frigyes layman said:


> Freebasing chemical/anhydrous salt which includes (baking soda or lye or cold packs NaOH) ice water and piperine to create freebase piperidine
> 
> 
> cyclohexane (cyanide included) must be oxidized by gas irspolye alcohol potassium permanganate KMNO4 ammonia the only ketones that react though are potassium permanganate KMNO4 and irspolye alchohol these make up the chemical structure because their heavier than air which then turns into cyclohexanone
> ...


lol stay away from the stuff under the kitchen sink bro


----------



## Frigyes layman (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok it seems I was wrong and can admit it here is the actual and very simple recipe for 4-MeO-Phencyclidine Now all instructions can be found on Erowid but here it is

A solution of 6.3g sodium bisulfite in 21 mL of water was cooled in an ice bath. 5.3g (5.03 mL) of cyclohexanone was added with rapid stirring. This resulted in a thick white slurry. A solution of 3.93g if potassium cyanide in 9.48g (8.17 mL of piperidine was added to the slurry. The slurry turned into a two-phase reaction mixture, which was allowed to stir overnight. The next morning, stirring was stopped, and the mixture was cooled on ice. The upper oily phase soon crystallized as beautiful ice-like crystals. These were removed by filtration, washed well with cool water, and dried between paper towels.

1.9g (.08 moles) of Magnesium turnings were placed in a round bottom flask, along with a magnetic stirbar and 30 mL of dry ether. In a second flask, a solution of 15.2g (0.08 mol.) of 4-methoxy bromobenzene (i.e. 4-bromo anisole, see Note 1) in 10 mL of ether was prepared. Approximately 9 mL of the bromobenzene solution was added to the flask containing the ether/magnesium. This flask was then gently heated and stirred until the reaction began, as indicated by formation of a cloudy gray precipitate. The remaining ether/bromobenzene solution was added at a rate that allowed for gentle reflux (see Note 2 and Note 3).

A solution of 3.5g (0.02 mol) of the compound from step 1 was dissolved in a small amount of toluene (~10 mL). This solution was then dried over calcium chloride, filtered, and then diluted with an equal amount of anhydrous ether. This was slowly added to the Grignard reagent prepared in step 2, followed by heating and stirring for 2 hours. The reaction mixture was then poured onto a mixture of several grams of ammonium chloride and ice, with stirring. After bubbling stopped, several grams of sodium hydroxide was added and the mixture was shaken in a seperatory funnel. The lower aqueous phase was separated, shaken with fresh ether, and discarded. The combined organic phases were washed 3 times with water, and the water layers discarded. The organic layer was then extracted 3 times with dilute hydrochloric acid. The acid layers were basified with sodium hydroxide and then extracted with ether. The combined ether layers were evaporated to give ~2.5g of a colorless oil (see Note 4). After sitting for 2 days, followed by cooling in a freezer, the oil began to crystallize into awesome colorless crystals.


----------

